
Singapore’s radical new public transport plan - evolve2k
https://govinsider.asia/smart-gov/exclusive-singapores-radical-new-transport-plan/
======
evolve2k
I thought this was very clever, it feels like Singapore naturally runs it's
self with a startup like culture.

